# Prairie Creek Ionia County



## jimdad (Jan 14, 2012)

Went out today for my first time trout fishing in the stream. Had an absolute blast at Prairie Creek in Ionia. Nothing was to big, but my buddy and I were able to pull out about 10 browns/rainbows, which was also his first time in the stream. I used an ultralight, but had 8 lb test on, as my reel was set up for steelhead in the Grand for the past few months. If I switch to something lighter, say 4 lb, will I see a noticeable difference? All opinions are appreciated!


----------



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

hey could you repost this not using the name of the creek, its not on the list. 
Thanks


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

glas you had fun. its my home strea, wher i learned to trout fish. it is unmentionable but really 
doesnt matter as it is right between two large cities and has been pimped to the max by a writer. there are bigger browns if you hit it on the right day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

